# Phrase or word that annoys you the most?



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

A lot of the hipsters here in austin make bird noises "caw caw---caw caw" as a greeting (or something), for some reason that grates on me...
Kids these days


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I seen it


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

"I'm sorry"

To me it seems like more of a built in excuse people plan on using in advance of doing something they know they shouldn't.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

'At the end of the day'...Anyone using this grossly annoying catch phrase automatically qualifies for dumbazz of the week!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

viral


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Living the dream....really? 

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

You know what I'm sayin'


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Double down


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

"Amazing"

I worked for a family that used that word 2 or 3 times in a sentence.

I finally started mocking them and they never caught on....

John


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

The Russians did it


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

What ever


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

For sure.

Got tired of that one in the 70's. Now it's becoming popular again.

TH


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Prolly. Probably because they can't spell probably.
I also find it annoying when people end sentences with "at".


----------



## Ghoti (Feb 25, 2015)

Charlietunakiller said:


> What ever


follow by 

hate that ****..


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

*He is couple*

Agree with above. Few more

"Just sayin" 
" back in the day"
"Old school"

Must reapeat " Amazing" !!!! Seems everything to the millennia is amazing, if not need to go to a safe place............

Tried to type ; Here is a couple, dang auto correct... corrected but not sorry!


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

When someone post something for sail or for sell. Geesh. :hairout:


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

"I know, right?"

"Fo real"


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

When someone constantly uses "like"


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

people who use literally wrong. "i'm so hungry i could literally eat a horse." i'd like to see that. lady in my office uses it all the time.

as mentioned above, sentences ending in prepositions. "where you at?" should be, "where you at, ******?"


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Baby daddy. Drives me nutz!!!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll be honest with you....haha

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

"In that case."


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

As a teenager of the 70's I still say that's "cool" a lot.

My kids look at me and give a little smile...

Oh well, it's "cool" with me :biggrin:


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

We be, as in we be going to the store.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

like


my daughter goes off with that word at least 3 times per sentence......


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

gom1 said:


> Living the dream....really?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


Man, I use that line all the time. When customers ask how I'm doing. It usually garners a laugh, or a BS reply.

Any word spoken in a; Boston, NJ, NYC, or a fake British accent. Is like finger nails on a chalk board...


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Surreal........stoopid 

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Man, I use that line all the time. When customers ask how I'm doing. It usually garners a laugh, or a BS reply.
> 
> Any word spoken in a; Boston, NJ, NYC, or a fake British accent. Is like finger nails on a chalk board...


Oh,sorry. Lol

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

â€œLet me be clearâ€


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Any news story that leads with "*Chilling*"

Any news story that has someone in back of a cop car covered in blood at a murder scene while his family screams he "*Din do nuffin*"


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

gom1 said:


> Oh,sorry. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


Now I hate, " OH sorry." LOL


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Now I hate, " OH sorry." LOL


Bahahaha

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Huge


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

gom1 said:


> I'll be honest with you....haha
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


I usually respond to this with,"so you haven't been until now?".

"Not a problem" is another one that gets to me. Especially from a waiter or waitress. It often makes me wonder what would be a problem? Maybe if I had ordered coke instead of tea that would be a problem.


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Also when people say "I do do that", instead of "I do that". Always makes me chuckle


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

When someone who wants you to do something asks 'Can you' instead of 'Will you'.

For example, if you ask me 'can' I do something, I'll respond either yes or no I *could* do it.
Ask me if I 'will' do something, I'll respond either yes or no I _*will*_ do it.

To me, it is like the guy who wanted a vasectomy but told the doctor to do a castration. It is important to use the correct word.


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

Hunker Down


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

"sweet tea or unsweetened?" There is no such thing as unsweetened tea. I bet that dumb question has cost waiters 10 grand in tips my lifetime.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

No Worries

or when someone starts every sentence with ...So...


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

Or when someone say "ideal" or "idear", instead of idea.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Cold beer,did you think I wanted a freakn hot beer?

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Mont said:


> "sweet tea or unsweetened?" There is no such thing as unsweetened tea. I bet that dumb question has cost waiters 10 grand in tips my lifetime.


Along the same lines, why do people call corn, corn on the cob? Isnt that the wY it comes?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

well this thread may go on forever............we are an easily annoyed group!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Mont said:


> "sweet tea or unsweetened?" There is no such thing as unsweetened tea. I bet that dumb question has cost waiters 10 grand in tips my lifetime.


Does, "What kind of Coke would you like?" Manifest a tip loss, as well?


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

In all fairness.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

in the south, every canned drink (other than beer) was a coke, so you had to specify-7up,RC etc. That's in the old days though! "soda" was ONLY yankee talk..............


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mont said:


> "sweet tea or unsweetened?" * There is no such thing as unsweetened tea.* I bet that dumb question has cost waiters 10 grand in tips my lifetime.


How would you describe tea that has not had any sugar or artificial sweetener added?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

People that write or say "mute point" when they mean "moot point". there are very few instances in the English language where "mute point" would be correct, and that almost never happens.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> How would you describe tea that has not had any sugar or artificial sweetener added?


Its just tea. They should say tea?....Or sweet tea? That's what he is saying I think

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> Its just tea. They should say tea?....Or sweet tea? That's what he is saying I think
> 
> Sounds like something scripted they were taught in training just to be sure the customer got what they wanted...You might have your cork in a little too tight if that one bothers you so much you subtract tip %


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Obama! That guy makes me sick.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Mine is " It is, what it is. " A polite way of saying you are screwed.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Where you stay? Rather than where do you live?

Drives me nuts.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome is the most irritating other than Obama.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

"literally"
"virtually"
"orientated" (no such word)


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

reba3825 said:


> Baby daddy. Drives me nutz!!!


Ha, me too! Also hate it when they use Beu.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Hillary or Bill Clinton


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Whitebassfisher said:


> How would you describe tea that has not had any sugar or artificial sweetener added?


ice tea


----------



## chadbrochill (Jul 7, 2016)

instantaneously


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> People that write or say "mute point" when they mean "moot point". there are very few instances in the English language where "mute point" would be correct, and that almost never happens.


Same types of people will spell Loser with another O, Looser.
Frikken idiots, see it all the time.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyway,
You know 
I Mean or I Ment 
Like
What Ever
My Bad

Most clichÃ©s,

Suffixes used by all the " Suffix People "

Plurals used when describing a unique individual by all the " Plural People "

That's a good start ... 

*MB*


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Jus sayin. 

It's short for, "I just made an ignorant or worthless observation".


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Any sentence containing "Bro". I'm not your darn brother and if you're too lazy to say brother, which is still incorrect, I don't want to talk to you. 
"That'll make a turrd" to describe how your food was or tasted. Why? Just say it was good or something. 
"I'll be there in a second". No, no you won't.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

man, now if I ever go somewhere where there is a gathering of 2cool members, I guess i'll just not say anything. 

The word galvanize drives me nuts unless it's used to describe some sort of hardware.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

If I, like, run into a person who ,like, you know, uses like in every sentence, I kind of like, you know, know I'm dealing with an idiot. 

There are two words that when put together make me foam at the mouth. President followed by the surname Obama. It kind of, like, makes me, you know, like, very, like, unhappy. I wish he would, like, you know, kind of, like, disappear. That would be so, you know, like, awesome. 

I hired most of our geo staff. Teaching those guys presentation skills is, like, you know, driving me crazy. I put them in front of the exec team for exposure and they just don't have basic communication skills. Really frustrating. Good guys. Good geos but they can't, like, tell you what the heck they want, like want to say. And stuff. And they won't even make freaking eye contact. 

When I talk to them and they start this ridiculous circle talk, I shut them down. I'll tell them you have 60 seconds to convince me you're onto something. Then, all of a sudden, they talk like normal humans. 

I guess it's the digital world. But I guess my ancestors would flip out when I say something like "this is a complete GD farking mess". None of the kids will look at me when I say that. 

But remember, we said stupid **** like "far out". Calling cops "the fuzz". Smoking "catapillars" and calling our girlfriends "old lady". 

It's all, like, fun, you know.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

" Now,with that being said" Radio talk show host wear me out with that one.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

"I get that." Just before they start explaining why they don't get that.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

We reached out to you.....gimme a break

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

"Hey Man I just fawted"


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

When someone says axe instead of ask.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Prostrate instead of prostate


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Jc.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Body shaming,or gender shaming or any other kid of shaming.im already sick of hearing about it.im fat and as a representative of all fat peoples I say it's ok to make a fat joke now and then!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Bunch of 2Cool snowflakes.:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Majek11 said:


> im fat and as a representative of all fat peoples I say it's ok to make a fat joke now and then!


OK...Shut Up Fatty!


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Starting of a statement with - "So..." Just ****** me off


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

fixin to do what?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Awesome"....a loaf of bread is NOT awesome..a dead fish is NOT awesome...grrrr...:hairout:

Real winner is "that's a good question"... of course it's a good question..that's why I asked it...:headknock


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

lite-liner said:


> like
> 
> my daughter goes off with that word at least 3 times per sentence......


Dude.. Why do you like, hate that word so much? Like seriously, I was having like a good day and you literally just like ruined it cause you like hate the word like so much. You're like, stupid.

I know what you mean... :headknock


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

"cowboys"


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

1. How bout them cowboys? 
2. it is what it is. 
3 Dew to tha simple fact that I did what I did. 
4. Im 1/64 Cherokee.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> people who use literally wrong. "i'm so hungry i could literally eat a horse." i'd like to see that. lady in my office uses it all the time.
> 
> as mentioned above, sentences ending in prepositions. "where you at?" should be, "where you at, ******?"


Literally is the new "like" which I have always hated


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Man, I use that line all the time. When customers ask how I'm doing. It usually garners a laugh, or a BS reply.
> 
> Any word spoken in a; Boston, NJ, NYC, or a fake British accent. Is like finger nails on a chalk board...


hey! fogetaboutit..fake , I agree but I'm a Jersey guy so it's natural. How you doin?


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Didn't read all the pages. The one that gets me is

Wicked as in "oh that's wicked cool "


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Fishy Eye said:


> Starting of a statement with - "So..." Just ****** me off


That one has irritated me for a long time. It seems to have started in the IT world.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

When people say "big time"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That ain't right. I always drink unsweetened tea. :smile:



Mont said:


> "sweet tea or unsweetened?" There is no such thing as unsweetened tea. I bet that dumb question has cost waiters 10 grand in tips my lifetime.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> OK...Shut Up Fatty!


I will also in turn insult the elderly and retarded so watch it!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

"That's dope!"

What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

regulator said:


> "cowboys"


Yeah buddy! Only thing worse is "I'm a fan of dem boyz". :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Using "you Know" every 4th word in a conversation


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

My mom pronounces "Tuesday", "Chooseday"

Never noticed it until my buddy pointed it out; now it drives me crazy.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

When people call officers, "Boss"....I can tell you've been to jail a bunch..don't need to tell me! :spineyes:


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

When someone, usually radio and TV guys, responds to a question. 
Look...
Listen...
Or the worst, lookit...


----------



## 2hotrodz (Jun 19, 2016)

Hope & change


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

teeroy said:


> When people call officers, "Boss"....I can tell you've been to jail a bunch..don't need to tell me! :spineyes:


I was always told it was disrespectful because it secretly meant sorry son of a ***** (backward).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I've posted this here before: 

My pet peeve is when I am a customer and I am the one who says thank you out of habit and good manners...Only for the salesperson to say, "not a problem." 

That has been my biggest pet peeve for the last few years.


----------



## Capt.MJ (Jul 1, 2016)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Any sentence containing "Bro". I'm not your darn brother and if you're too lazy to say brother, which is still incorrect, I don't want to talk to you.
> "That'll make a turrd" to describe how your food was or tasted. Why? Just say it was good or something.
> "I'll be there in a second". No, no you won't.


Definitely the first two!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

reba3825 said:


> Baby daddy. Drives me nutz!!!


What about baby bump?



SafetyMan said:


> When someone says axe instead of ask.


What wrong wit dat?


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

poc fishin' gal said:


> double down


green!!! .....Low Fence


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, since we all have something, here is one that has been eating at me for a couple years.

Vegan BBQ

I don't get out much, so why in the hell would someone invite me to a vegan bbq. Honestly, I get it. If you made a choice to not eat meat, no skin off my back. Just don't think I or anyone really wants to go to a vegan bbq.

I really don't have anything else to add to this conversation


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, You get the golden star for the day, Geeez you must work for a big Company! Two thumbs up.



Fishy Eye said:


> Starting of a statement with - "So..." Just ****** me off


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

jtburf said:


> "Amazing"
> 
> I worked for a family that used that word 2 or 3 times in a sentence.
> 
> ...


Amazing...


gom1 said:


> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk





Blk Jck 224 said:


> 'At the end of the day'...Anyone using this grossly annoying catch phrase automatically qualifies for dumbazz of the week!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Bae.

Baby daddy/momma

My gurl.
All the ones above drive me nuts. 
My wife is my wife 
She is the mother of my children 
The other names just show zero respect for your partner 

Any thing spoken in text such as LOL or PIC 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

That's the way I roll


Suspect can be found in ebonics dictionary ...


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Using "you Know" every 4th word in a conversation


That one is mine you know.


----------



## BobWhite (Oct 23, 2012)

"Bae"
"Bro"
"Cuzz"


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Hope and change


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll " circle back " to you on that. And 
" my bad".


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Bae
Kudos
my bad
And people that suck there teeth before speaking.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

"Breaking News"

or

ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

ISIL


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

"I can't" drives me nuts... It means you're unwilling or not trying.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

For real
It ain't fair 
Like


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Literally


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

"Can I ask you a question?" or "Know what I'm sayin?" Arrrrrrrrrrrggggghh! Those two lines get to me!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Social Justice Warrior


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

walmark

where you "be" stayin .......going.........

and po-po

and actually saying LOL


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

safetyman said:


> when someone says axe instead of ask.


x1000


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

the weather guy on texas mix, when he says his tag line, extremely nasal, i have to change the station every time i hear it


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah, no...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

buckweet said:


> That's the way I roll
> 
> Suspect can be found in ebonics dictionary ...


^This one. One of the morning news anchors used to say this all the time. They have been demoted to reporter now.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

"Lets do this" has gotten old


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

teeroy said:


> When people call officers, "Boss"....I can tell you've been to jail a bunch..don't need to tell me! :spineyes:


Thank you. I've often stated people don't leave companies, they leave supervisors and the reason is the supervisor is typically a boss, not a leader.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

let me be clear " or anything,, and let me be perfectly clear anything from obamas mouf


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine was anything Obama said. 

But last Sunday I heard the worst thing I have ever heard.

The woman who has slept next to me for 20 years didn't think it was a problem to not even get me a Christmas card. No present, no card, nothing... that is still annoying me tonight.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Mine was anything Obama said.
> 
> But last Sunday I heard the worst thing I have ever heard.
> 
> The woman who has slept next to me for 20 years didn't think it was a problem to not even get me a Christmas card. No present, no card, nothing... that is still annoying me tonight.


Go and get her something special. Put a nice card with it. Treat her like you want to be treated and I bet it turns around. Happy New Year to both of you.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Like


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Mont said:


> Go and get her something special. Put a nice card with it. Treat her like you want to be treated and I bet it turns around. Happy New Year to both of you.


I had put the Tiffany necklace she wanted under the tree.

It's not the end of the world. Probably a man card violation for even letting it bother me.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

cman said:


> I've posted this here before:
> 
> My pet peeve is when I am a customer and I am the one who says thank you out of habit and good manners...Only for the salesperson to say, "not a problem."
> 
> That has been my biggest pet peeve for the last few years.


I always think of your post about it because "not a problem" is said a lot by young retail people. Bugs me too.

While back home in Mississippi for Christmas, I thanked a young service person in Fred's dollar store and she responded with, "My pleasure." That was "Awesome!" 

Got to love Fred's because they have microwave pork rinds and nice cashiers.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

It is what it is.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

reba3825 said:


> Baby daddy. Drives me nutz!!!


 Thatâ€™s not bad. Several years ago a relative and his wife addressed each other as â€œDarling Honey Sugar Babyâ€ for a most of a year.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I do not like someone holding the door open
For me and I say "thank you". They then
Say "not a problem". I know it is not a problem. 
I would like them to say "your are welcome"

Then

Have a good one. 

Have a good one what! 
Day, drive, lunch, potty break. 
How about ' hope that you have a good rest of
The day. Or hope you enjoy the rest of the 
Day.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Blue.dog said:


> I do not like someone holding the door open
> For me and I say "thank you". They then
> Say "not a problem". I know it is not a problem.
> I would like them to say "your are welcome"
> ...


Seriously????......


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

For some reason, it bothers me when people pronounce New Braunfels as New BraunSfels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

As a group, we are wrapped pretty tight.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Blue.dog said:


> Have a good one.
> 
> Have a good one what!
> Day, drive, lunch, potty break.
> ...


Do you have to spend that much time thinking about it? Obviously they meant your next bowel movement.

I wonder how many people I **** off every day because my vocabulary is not curtailed to their preference.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Ok, both of you guys have 
A good one.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Blue.dog said:


> Ok, both of you guys have
> A good one.


Cheers.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

"These ones" really bothers me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Yall in singular form.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*itchi gitchi ya ya da da*


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Rufneck said:


> It is what it is.


I know another that this rubs him wrong for whatever reason. I do believe I have become his sand paper.:biggrin:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Bolth instead of both. 
Ideal instead of idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

nucular

supercalifragilistciexpialaidociuos (sp?)


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

When people have no idea what vegan is .... "I'm vegan I'll have a cheese burger with no meat"


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Blue.dog said:


> Ok, both of you guys have
> A good one.


Not a problem.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I know that's right


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I know huh


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

BretE said:


> Not a problem.....


Jajajajaja

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Backcast said:


> I seen it


THIS!!!

It's either "I have seen" or "I saw"


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

"Catch Phrase"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool beans

Like

Reaching out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Blue.dog said:


> I do not like someone holding the door open
> For me and I say "thank you". They then
> Say "not a problem". I know it is not a problem.
> I would like them to say "your are welcome"
> ...


"Have a good one"... I must've been in my early twenties when I was with my older brother at the bank one afternoon. After our transaction at the counter, the teller comments to my brother - "Have a good one." He was already turning to leave but promptly turned back around and replied, "Thanks but I already have a good one. I just wish I had a longer one." I don't think I've ever seen anyone's face turn red faster.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Man, this thread "literally" played itself out on NYE. "You know what I'm saying, bro?"....

Anywho, the wife's nephew and niece are in town for the holidays. He works at Facebook in CA. He used the word, "Like" 19 times in 1 minute. 

Then I got irritated, and had a few more shots. I didn't call him out on it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was standing in line at Krogers yesterday and this lady was telling another lady about something and all I could think of was this thread. After every sentence she said "You know what I mean"


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

"Now, Here's a guy...."
[email protected]##%$^&$#$ Chris Collinsworth!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

James Howell said:


> "Now, Here's a guy...."
> [email protected]##%$^&$#$ Chris Collinsworth!


I can't stand that turd! Wife hates him too!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I now am a mute.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Woke.

It's not a phrase I hear a lot, but I am annoyed by its existence. First read its use in an article describing one actor who had lost some of his "woke cred". The article described in brief what it means to be "woke" and I got a little sadder for humanity. Recently I watched a You Tube video from Adam Savage where he paid many compliments to his sons. A fine thing for a father to do; but when he included "woke" in the list of praises I thought "Ah. Must be a west coast or liberal-bastion sort of phrase".


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

First world problems!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

MarkU said:


> Man, this thread "literally" played itself out on NYE. "You know what I'm saying, bro?"....
> 
> Anywho, the wife's nephew and niece are in town for the holidays. He works at Facebook in CA. He used the word, "Like" 19 times in 1 minute.
> 
> Then I got irritated, and had a few more shots. I didn't call him out on it.


good for you for taking the hi road!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Blue.dog said:


> I do not like someone holding the door open
> For me and I say "thank you". They then
> Say "not a problem". I know it is not a problem.
> I would like them to say "your are welcome"
> ...


You would really not like being around me.

I haven't heard this one in a while, "The thing of it is." That used to irritate me to no end.

The "literally" thing used to bother me, but now I just start saying phrases with figuratively in them around those people and they usually stop. Example: I could figuratively eat a horse. It's fun, try it.


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

Wassserman-Schultz

Especially if it's announced as an introduction of person about to speak on TV. Makes me want to barf.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

When bow hunters say "I smoked him"


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

"now that's what I'm talking about" - I thought this phrase was going away, but it seems to be starting again. Some people seem to use it in every third sentence. 


"Warsh" - I don't know why people add an "r" to the word "wash", but its pretty common.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

"democrat" "oppressed people" "police brutality"-all three of those really should not exist.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Tall1 said:


> For some reason, it bothers me when people pronounce New Braunfels as New BraunSfels
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's like fingernails on a chalk board to me.

New Bransfalls is even worst.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Here are mine:
"Reverse discrimination" - there is no such thing since ANYONE can be discriminated against

"It is what it is" - no explanation needed as to why it is irritating 

Guys calling each other "brother" when they are not related or are business acquaintances 

"You know what I mean" - if I have a question concerning what you are telling me I will ask, you do not need to verify that I a) was paying attention or b)understood what you said


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone that uses the word Blessed gets on my nerves.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Whatnot

Itâ€™s not even a word people, find another word to fill that blank for heavenâ€™s sake. My sister uses it about 6 times in every conversation and it drives me absolutely nuts!


----------

